# HOPRA National Championships



## Shep (Feb 7, 2007)

33rd Annual HO National Championships

Hosted By: The Indiana HO Racing Association & The Big FUN Series
Thursday – Sunday, June 7-10, 2007. 

The Hamilton County Fairgrounds
2003 East Pleasant Street
Noblesville, IN 46060

Fairgrounds are located one block west of Hwy 37 on Pleasant Street (just a 
few blocks south of SR 32/37 intersection).


Hotel Information

Blocks of rooms have been saved at two different hotels

Both hotels are newer and have pools

The cutoff date for reservations is: 5-6-2007

The Super 8 is the closest just a walk across the parking lot

The Fairfield Inn is just three blocks away

Super 8 Noblesville
17070 Dragonfly Lane
Noblesville,Indiana 46060
317-776-7088
$69.00 a night (must call to reserve) Mention HOPRA Nats

Fairfield Inn
17960 Foundation Drive
Noblesville,Indiana 46060
317-776-9900
800-228-2800
$89.00 a night

Fairfield Inn Online

Room codes for the Fairfield Inn
Room with one king bed, the code is: HOPHOPA
Room with two queen beds, the code is: HOPHOPB
Studio suite with king bed, the code is: HOPHOPC

Other area hotel information:
All within 5 miles

Quality Inn Noblesville
16025 Prosperity Drive
Noblesville,Indiana 46060
317-770-6772
$79.99 a night

Studio 6 Suites
8250 North by Northeast Blvd.
Fishers, Indiana 46038
317-913-1920
$57.00 a night

Hampton Inn
11575 Commercial Drive
Fishers ,Indiana 46038
317-913-0300

Holiday Inn Express
9790 North By Northeast Blvd.
Fishers, Indiana 46037
317-578-2000

Holiday Inn
9780 North By Northeast Blvd.
Fishers,Indiana 46037
317-578-9000


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*RV and camping*

Is there any camping for Motorhomes near the race? Tom


----------



## Shep (Feb 7, 2007)

Rv space and camping available on fairgrounds site. 
http://www.ces.purdue.edu/Hamilton/grounds/map.html
:thumbsup:


----------

